# best type of wood



## dundalkie (Mar 15, 2006)

I am currently attempting to build a scale model of an coasting vessel. i have done the research and have done the drawings and am ready to attempt the build. Problem is what is the best type of wood to use to build the hull. Balsa or an other. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I prefer using obeche. Nice looking medium hardwood. Yellowish in colour, very few knots. Easy to carve & shape. Stinks like a fish dock when cut - so what!
Bob


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

If you were asking that question in New Zealand I would suggest Kauri pine or Totara, both traditional and pliable boat building timbers and suitable for carving. 

Bob


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

If you ever come upon rhododendron in large enough seasoned pieces you will fin it close grained like a hardwood, but remarkably easy to work with modelling knife, saw or glass paper. I found this in the Scottish western Highlands where there is plenty of rhododendron jungle;


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Dundalkie I would think it would depend on what you are going to build as to what type of wood you could use.
Couple of points are:- what size, will it be pond or static model, if for pond use will it be RC. What is your prefered build method, ie. Plank on frame, carved complete or carved in sections?
Perhaps you could answer some of these before you could receive the best thoughts from members.
Not being pedantic but different types of build call for different types of wood.

Don


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

A modeller I once knew, who did scale models for shipping companies and museums, used chipboard. And there was some obvious logic to it: no grain. He made a sandwich form with a band saw, glued with PVA glue, filed with a coarse rasp and smoothed with plastic padding. The results were excellent, and he claimed it was much faster than using pure wood. Mind you, his models were large.


----------



## dundalkie (Mar 15, 2006)

i was thinking of sandwich method. Its a static model hopefully. Being surplus to the workforce I am trying to keep the old grey matter going so took on this project. This model is built to 4mm to the foot scale and is 628mm bp and 100 mm moulded beam. I tried using balsa but found it unsuitable and messy to use. the ultimate aim is to give it to a group who are modelling a port railway system.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

So this ship model will be a waterline model, so as to sit at a dock that the model railroad guys will build.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Dundalkie from what you have told us I would think a good obeshi in sandwich style would work well.
As its a static waterlike model you could cut the obeshi on a small (fine toothed) bandsaw and apart from the deck, leave out the inside of the hull to make it hollow and that would reduce the weight. It would also make it lighter. I would also add a complete light sheet shaped to the bottom of the hull to prevent any unwanted objects crawling inside during the build of the dock. 
Building it like this could also allow you to leave a hatch or two open and make the depth look real by paint and weathering.
Hope this is of help or at least gives you some ideas.

Don


----------



## dundalkie (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes its a waterline model. thanks for the ideas Don. I will certainly take what you recommended into consideration. Now all I have to do is source a supply of obeshi. thanks everyone for your comments all were helpful.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The only thing I can add to this is that the correct spelling is OBECHE. I am not nit picking with this. If you search for OBECHE on Ebay (or probably anywhere else), you will find loads of it. If you search for OBESHI, you will not find anything!
Bob


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

Does anyone use "battwood" for ship modelling, or any modelling for that matter.
It is a hardwood, extremely fine grained, drills well and cuts across the grain without splitting. Our local model shop stocks it in 1" and 4" widths and in thickness from 1/32" up to 1/8".I have never found out anything about it except that it is imported from the U.S.( a bit pricey) ....perhaps its from an indiginous tree over there.
Pete


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Do you mean "basswood?" I have never heard of battwood and nothing on google about it either!

I have used basswood that is as you say, very fine grained, cuts across the grain. It is a very nice wood to work with, but is expensive.

Bob


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes Bob, Basswood. Thanks for correction.
Pete


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

And Basswood is even expensive here. Carvers love it so will pay the price.
I stick with Pine and Ceder myself. It's cheap and readily available.
On occasion I can find a firewood dealer that has some Basswood tree length.
A chunk will last me a goodly amount of time, I still have some from a tree I got 12 years ago.


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have just been looking at "basswood" on the 'web (there is a great deal about it) and pleasantly surprised to see that in Britain it is in fact referred to as Lime.
Pete


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I never knew that, but now you mention it, I can see that it is true. I have used lime and when I compare it with basswood - they are one and the same!
Live & learn!
Bob


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

But "Batwood" must surely be good for building flying boats?
Sorry about the Obechi Obeche mixup earlier. Always knew it as Obeshi and only bought it over the counter so no problem with the spelling.

Don


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Never thought of Batwood for flying boats - it couldn't fail, could it?(Jester)

Obechi/Obeshi

It was the same for me initially. In 1963, I was building plank on frame models using marine plywood aboard Furness Withy's SAGAMORE. Cadet arrives and suggested I try obeche. Off I went to model shop in Newport, Mon. and asked for obeche. Purchased a load of it and ever since it has been my favourite timber. It was only in later years that I learned the true spelling! 

Several years ago, I was given a car boot full of obeche offcuts, but with my average model length of about 12 inches, it will take me some time to get through it, but it can still be found in quantity on the internet.

Bob

Bob


----------



## Victorious (Jun 8, 2012)

As to me I prefer apple-tree wood. Well-dried, of course. After tooling it shows sharp edges and rather smooth surfaces.


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

*Timber suppliers in SW England*

Just to add something to this thread:

When I lived in Dorset (up until a few years ago), I found Yandle and Son timber suppliers in Martock, Somerset, to be unrivalled for timber sales. Lots of lime there for sale in big chunky baulks. Just right for making planks for decking, etc. Some nice yew as well, which I cut into veneers or small lengths for making deck furniture et al on my build of HM Bark "Endeavour" at 1/48 scale.


----------



## vmr (May 25, 2008)

Hi Dundalkie, Woods like Obeche,Basswood or Down In Oz, huon Pine Good Marine Building Wood For Water Models, good luke VMR


----------

